# wondering why the pages constantly refreshes



## qrper (Aug 6, 2016)

No matter what I'm using, mobile device, home computer, tablet, all the pages refresh. They do this dozens of times when I'm trying to read a post.

I'm using a MAC, and I have the same issue with the windows machine

Do i have a setting set wrong?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I experienced a similar problem. A couple of years ago the page would redirect to a damn advert page. So annoying. Luckily it did not last long.

Maybe they are trying this again?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm making a guess here... I think it's JAVA messing with the background setting and dealing with the page width that doesn't ever settle down.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

hey there,

The behavior that you've described appears to be a limitation of the Safari mobile browser. Other users have complained about the Safari Mobile auto refresh behavior.

Safari keeps website cache only in RAM, and therefore, once it runs out of RAM, it'll automatically destroy an entire page, forcing the refresh, disguising itself as an auto-refresh feature. You can only keep at most 3 pages open at any time... Even the iPhone 4 with double the amount of RAM can only keep 5 pages. The iPad and iPhone 3G S only have ~256 MB of RAM, earlier devices 128 MB and the iPhone 4 512 MB.

You can try a third-party browser that has offline caching, and it'll remedy the situation. let me know if any other browsers are causing this for you.

~Shane


----------

